# HP touchpad GPU overclocking



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has done a kernel mod that just allows the addition of GPU overclocking. I have seen other kernels do it in the past (eg the bricked kernel) and on other forums with other devices using the same GPU, I have seen some pretty good GPU overclocks)

I would really like it if there was a way to get a kernel that pre-overclocks the GPU, or something that allows users to set a custom clock frequency.

(In the past when I tested bricked kernel, it showed a pretty significant performance boost (when it came to 3d performance), though the kernel it's self was unstable.


----------



## drgci (Jan 20, 2012)

No


----------

